# Foos storage company of choice and why?



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

I have only ever sampled wise foods and it was pretty good first time making it and it was edible. so I was curious out of the preppers that purchase any of the storage kits who do you prefer and why?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

My taste buds prefer Mountain House and Auguson Farms over Wise.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Mountain house is good but not GMO-free. I only have these in my 3 day bag and my 10 day get home bag. For family storage I am now using Ready Supply Foods. They are all well packaged, GMO-free, made in America, it isn't bad tasking and the price is good. They'll send you a free sample of their mashed potatoes for $2.00. You really need to add "live foods" as well dehydrated protein and carbs. Freeze dried string beans, corn and fruits help balance long term nutrition needs. For this I use North Bay Trading. Expensive but very good especially the corn.


----------

